# الزيوت بشكل مفصل



## محمد نذير حبيب (14 مايو 2008)

*كل ماتريد ان تعرفه عن زيت التزيت ودورت التزيت بالسياره *

الغرض من عملية التزييت : 

هو وضع غشاء رقيق من الزيت بين سطحين متلاصقين يتحرك إحداهما بالنسبة للآخر حتى يحول الزيت دون تلامسهما أثناء الحركة وتقل المقاومة الاحتكاكية التي تنشأ بينهما تلافياً للتآكل الذي يحدث حتماً إذا كان هناك تلامس معدني مباشر دون غشاء أو طبقة من الزيت بينهما ويؤدى إلى تلفهما ويفضل الزيت كأداة للتزييت بسبب خاصية تلاصقه مع السطوح وخاصية لزوجته حيث يتكون غشاء الزيت المتواجد بين السطحين من عدة طبقات تلتصق طبقاته الخارجية مع سطح المعدن المجاور لها بخاصية الالتصاق – بينما تتماسك طبقاته الداخلية مع بعضها بخاصية اللزوجة و التي تحول دون انفصال أو قطع أو شرخ هذه الطبقات عن بعضها عند ازلاقها أو تدحرجها فوق بعضها تحت ضغط أثناء حركة الأجزاء المتحركة كما تحول دون هروبه من بين الأسطح كما فى السوائل الأخرى .

اللزوجة: 

هي خاصية تعبر عن مقدار تماسك الطبقات الداخلية لسائل ما مع بعضها أو بمعنى آخر مقدار مقاومته للسريان و التدفق و احتكاك طبقاته المتوسطة مع بعضها عندما تميل إلى الانفصال أثناء حركة الأجزاء المتحركة ولا تدل اللزوجة على حسن أداء الزيت لوظائفه ولا على صفاته التزييتية إنما تدل على قوامه فى درجة حرارة معينة و الزيوت العالية اللزوجة هي التي تتحمل حرارة عالية دون أن تتغير درجتها .

وظائف زيت التزييت: 

1- التزييت : يحول الزيت دون احتكاك الأسطح المعدنية ببعضها فيمنع تآكل سطوحها أو حدوث خدوش عليها .
2- التبريد : يمتص الزيت الحرارة من الاسطوانات و المكابس وكراسي التحميل (الارتكاز ) وغيرها من أجزاء المحرك وينقلها إلى خزان الزيت بعلبة المرفق وهكذا يحول دون تمددها وتماسكها نتيجة لارتفاع درجة حرارتها .
3- الحبك و الإحكام : يملئ الزيت الفراغ بين الاسطوانات ومكابسها وبين حلقات شنابر المكبس ومجاريها وبذلك يحول دون تسرب غازات الاحتراق إلى الخارج .
4- التنظيف : يختلط الزيت بالكربون و التربة و المواد الصمغية وغيرها من المواد الغريبة التي تتكون داخل المحرك ويحملها معه إلي خزان الزيت بعلبة المرفق حيث تترسب الجزيئات الكبيرة فى قاعه ويتم التخلص من الجزيئات الصغيرة العالقة به بواسطة مرشح الزيت .
5- زيادة القدرة المستفادة : يعمل الزيت على تقليل القدرة المفقودة فى التغلب على الاحتكاك ومن جراء تسرب غازات الاحتراق .
6- ردع الصدمات : يعمل كوسادة تردع الأصوات الناتجة عن حدة الصدمات التي تحدث بين الأجزاء المتحركة من جراء التغير الفجائي فى الضغط عند الاحتراق مما يساعد على الأداء الهادئ للمحرك .

أنواع الاحتكاك:- 

1- الاحتكاك الجاف:

هو الاحتكاك الناشئ أثناء الحكة بين سطحين جافيين دون أن يفصلهما غشاء من الزيت أو طبقة من الشحم حيث تتداخل نتؤاتهما وتتماسك مع بعضه وبالتالي يكون الاحتكاك عالياً نسبياً كلما كانت السطوح المتلامسة خشنة يقل نوعا ما كلما كانت ناعمة ملساء .

2- الاحتكاك الدهني:

ويحدث هذا النوع من الاحتكاك فى محرك السيارة عند بدء إدارته حيث يكون الزيت قد تسرب معظمه (طبقاته الداخلية) من طبقات المكابس و الاسطوانات وكذلك سطوح كراسي ارتكاز المحاور .
* لذا يوصي مهندسو السيارات بان يترك المحرك دائراً على سرعة بطيئة لعدة دقائق بعد بدء إدارته وأثناء فترة تسخينه دون تحميل المحرك بمقاومات الحركة على الطريق حتى يعطى الفرصة للمرفق ليعمل اتجاه دورانه على سحب طبقة من الزيت أسفله و التي تتزايد بعدما تعمل دورة التزييت بكفاءة لتدفق المرفق إلى وضعه المركزي بالكرسي حيث ينعدم التلامس المعدني. 

3- الاحتكاك اللزج: 

وهو الذي ينشا بين سطحي جسمين يفصلها تماماً غشاء وفير من الزيت يحمل الجسم المتحرك وبالتالي ينعدم التلامس المعدني ويصبح الاحتكاك فى هذه الحالة ناشئاً بين طبقات الزيت التي تتحرك بالنسبة لبعضها فقط الذي يسمى بالاحتكاك المائع. 

الخصائص الواجب توافرها فى زيوت التزييت : 

1- ذو لزوجة مناسبة ثابتة :- أي ذو قوام ثابت يلائم جميع ظروف التشغيل المختلفة (درجات الحرارة العالية و المنخفضة – الطقس الرطب و الجاف –التشغيل لمسافات طويلة وقصيرة وعلى سرعات عالية وبطيئة). 
2- ذو مقاومة كبيرة للاحتراق:- إذ يجب أن يكون قادراً على تحمل الحرارة المرتفعة التي يتعرض لها كدرجة حرارة جدران الاسطوانات و المكابس و الشنابر أثناء تشغيل المحرك دون أن يحترق حتى لا تتكون نسبة كبيرة من الكربون تتراكم فى غرف الاحتراق وتترسب على أقطاب شمعة الاشتعال. 
3- ذو مقاومة للتأكسد :- حتى لا يؤدى هذا التأكسد إلى تكون طبقة غروية تشبة القطران تسد مجارى ومواسير الزيت وتكون طبقة صمغية تشبة الورنيش تعوق حلقات المكبس و الصمامات وتكون مواد فعالة كيماوية تعمل على تآكل الأجزاء المتحركة .
4- ذو مقاومة للرغوة :- إذ يجب ألا يمثل إلى حدوث رغوة تشبة رغوة بياض البيض عند ضربه بالمضرب من جراء اهتزازه بعلبة المرفق وتلاطم عمود المرفق معه وخلطه بالماء الناتج عن درجات الحرارة المنخفضة كإحدى نواتج الاحتراق أو من تكثف الماء المصاحب لهواء تهوية علبة المرفق وتعمل هذه الرغاوى على زيادة حجم الزيت وبالتالي انسكابه من فتحة تهوية علبة المرفق فتقل كفاءة عملية التزييت. ويمنع تكون المواد الغروية بتغيير الزيت كل فترة زمنية قصيرة أو بالسير بالسيارة مسافات طويلة من حين لآخر للتخلص من الماء الوارد إلى علبة المرفق وتبخره بالإضافة إلى الطرق الحديثة لتهوية علبة المرفق.
§ وتعتبر الزيوت المعدنية وهى التي تستخلص من النفط الخام انسب أنواع الزيوت و أكثرها شيوعاً للإستعمال فى تزييت المحركات إذ أنها تتغير بدرجة بسيطة جداً عند تعرضها للهواء ولا تتفحم إلا نادراً أنها تهيئ سرعة الإدارة للمحركات .
§ وأصبحت الزيوت الآن تعرف بالدرجات التي حددتها جمعية مهندسي السيارات Society Of Automotive Engineers وهى أرقام (10 ، 20 ، 30 ، 40 ،60 ، 90 ،110) يسبق كل من هذه الأرقام الرمز S A E بالإضافة إلى اسم الزيت الذي يحدد نوع الخدمة ويدل الرقم الأصغر على أن الزيوت ذو معامل لزوجة صغير و الرقم الأكبر على أن الزيت ذو معامل لزوجة كبير. 

كما أن هناك بعض الشركات المنتجة للزيوت تبعاً للإضافات المضافة للزيت كما يلي :- 

- زيت عادى Reguler 

وهو زيت ناتج من تقطير النفط الخام دون إضافات كفاءته ضعيفة وتتأثر لزوجته بارتفاع درجة حرارته ويتأكسد فى درجات الحرارة العالية أثناء التشغيل ويستخدم هذا الزيت على المحركات ذات نسب الإنضغاط المنخفضة أو المحركات القديمة المستخدمة لفترة طويلة تسبق العمرة .

- زيت مخصوص Super 

وهو زيت أضيفت إليه إضافات كيماوية تمنع التأكسد وتذيب الرواسب نواتج الاحتراق وتحول دون تكون مواد صمغية أو شمعية ويستخدم على المحركات الخفيفة (بنزين ) عند بداية استعمالها .

- زيت التشغيل الشاق (Heavy Duty (H.D

يعد هذا الزيت بإضافات خاصة للاستخدام الخاص على محركات الديزل ذات القدرات العالية .

إضافات الزيوت : 

1- إضافات مانعة التأكسد. 
2- إضافات مانعة للرغاوى .
3- إضافات مانعة للشمعيات و الصمغيات .
4- إضافات مانعة للتآكل .
5- إضافات تحسين معامل اللزوجة.
6- إضافات التنظيف.
7- إضافات مانعة للصدأ.

الأجزاء المتحركة التي تتطلب التزييت :- 

- كراسي محاور المرفق .
- بنز المكبس .
- جدران الاسطوانات.
- كراسي عمود الكامات.
- عمود روافع الصمامات. 
- ادلة الصمامات.
- تروس التوقيت.

طريقة التزييت: 

تعتبر طريقة التزييت الجبري اكثر الطرق شيوعاً وسوف نتحدث عنها بالتفصيل وفيها تستخدم مضخة تأخذ حركتها عن طريق ترس خاص مشكل على عمود الكامات وتقوم هذه المضخة بسحبالزيت من وعاء الزيت (غطاء علبة المرفق) عبر مصفاة سلكية ثم تدفعه بضغط معين يحدده منظم الضغط ليمر إلى مرشح الزيت ومنه إلي أنبوبة رئيسية تتفرع إلي عدة فروع تصل إلي ممرات الزيت لتزييت الاجزاء المتحركة بالمحرك وهذه الفروع هي :-
- فرع إلي مبين ضغط الزيت فى الدائرة أثناء تشغيل المحرك.
- فرع إلي كراسي ارتكاز عمود المرفق. 
- فرع إلي كراسي عمود الكامات. 
- فرع إلي عمود روافع الصمامات اعلي غطاء الاسطوانات ومن ثم سيقان دفع الصمامات. 
- ممر خاص بالكرسي الأمامي لعمود المرفق أو كرسي عمود الكامات لتزييت تروس التوقيت.
ويتساقط الزيت بعد مروره فى هذه الفروع إلى علبة المرفق (خزان الزيت ) مرة أخرى. 



مكونات مجموعة التزييت: 

1- وعاء الزيت : Oil pan

وهو الوعاء الذي يتجمع فيه زيت تزييت المحرك والغرض منه ان يعمل كخزان لكمية معينة من الزيت تبعا لمتطلبات المحرك والحفاظ على مستوى الزيت بحيث يكون ثابتا ومناسبا بالنسبة للمضخة اثناء هبوط او صعود المرتفعات لذا تكون قاعدته ذات مستويين مختلفين كما يحتوى على سدادة تفريغ فى ادنى نقطة فيه حتى يمكن تفريغ زيت المحرك بعد رفع او فك هذه السدادة .


2- مصفاة الزيت: Oil Strainer 

هي عبارة عن شبكة سلكية معدنية دقيقة الثغرات توضع فى غلاف تربط اسفل مضخة الزيت بحيث تكون على بعد مناسب من قاع وعاء الزيت تفاديا لالتقاط الرواسب المعدنية الناتجة اثناء تشغيل المحرك و التي تتراكم داخل الوعاء وبالتالي تعمل المصفاة على تنقية الزيت من المواد الغريبة الكبيرة نسبيا من الوصول إلى ارجاء المحرك مع تيار الزيت .

3- مضخة الزيت Oil Pump

تستخدم عدة انواع من مضخات الزيت ضمن مجموعة التزييت لاجزاء المحرك مثل المضخة ذات الريش – المضخة الدوارة – المضخة ذات الساق الغاطس – المضخة ذات التروس وهى تستمد حركتها عادة على اختلاف انواعها من عمود كامات المحرك واحيانا من عمود المرفق و الغرض من المضخة هو سحب الزيت من الوعاء ثم دفعه فى موزع دائرة التزييت تحت ضغط معين يناسب الضغط اللازم لوصول الزيت لاجزاء المحركات المختلفة ويتم تزويد المضخة بمنظم للضغط (صمام امن) يركب معها عند فتحة خروج الزيت .


4- مرشح الزيت Oil Filter

يركب فى دوائر تزييت المحرك نوعان رئيسيان لمرشحات (منقيات ) الزيت والغرض منها هو حجز الشوائب الدقيقة العالقة بالزيت وتحول دون مرورها فى دائرة التزييت ليصل نظيفاً إلي اجزاء المحرك المتحركة فيقل تاكلها ويطول عمر تشغيلها.

انواعه: 

النوع الاول:- 

هو المرشح ذو الغلاف الدائم او العلبة التي توضع فيها مادة الترشيح حيث تستبدل وحدها دون العلبة او الغلاف كل 8000 :10000 كم حتى يبقى المرشح ذو اداء جيد لوظيفته .

النوع الثاني :-

هو المرشح القابل للتبديل للغلاف ومادة الترشيح كوحدة واحدة حيث يبدل بالكامل وليس لمادة الترشيح فقط وتصنع غالبا مادة الترشيح من نسيج اللباد المسامي (نفايات القطن ) تنحصر بين لوحين معدنيين رقيقين مثقوبين او من طبقات ورقية معالجة بالراتيجات او الواح معدنية رقيقة تفصل فيما بينهما قطبان او حواجز لتحيير الزيت وحبيبات الشوائب العالقة به فتنفصل عنه وترسب فى قاع الغلاف .

دوائر ترشيح زيت التزييت :

1- دائرة الترشيح الجزئي للزيت: 
وفيها يوجد ممران منفصلان للزيت يتصل احدهما بالمرشح بينما يتصل الاخر بكراسي محاور المحرك المختلفة حيث يمر جزء من الزيت الوراد من المضخة إلى ممر جانبي إلي المرشح ليمر خلال مادة ترشيح دقيقة ثم يعود إلى خزان الزيت بعلبة المرفق بعد ترشيحه وتنقيته حتى يظل نظيفا قبل ان يتجة او يدفع إلى كراسي محاور المحرك .

2- دائرة الترشيح الكلى للزيت:
وفيها يمر الزيت فى ممر واحد حيث يمر الزيت الوارد من المضخة كله عبر المرشح الكلى للزيت لينساب خلال مادة الترشيح ليخرج بعد تنقيته إلى كراسي المحاور ويحتوى المرشح الكلى على صمام تحويل مسار الزيت حتى يسمح بمروره عبر المرشح فى حالة انسداد مادة الترشيح تماما حيث يفتح الصمام عند زيادة ضغط الزيت الوارد ليمر الزيت بالمرشح ويكمل دورته دون ترشيح وهكذا يحول الصمام دون انقطاع الزيت عن كراسي المحاور عند انسداد مادة الترشيح ومن الاهمية تبديل الزيت مع المرشح بصورة دورية منتظمة تفاديا لما يحدث نتيجة سوء الترشيح .

اجهزة الامان فى دوائر التزييت : 

تزود دوائر التزييت الجبرية(بالضغط) باجهزة ووسائل امان يمكن بها حماية دورة التزييت من الانقطاع وضمان توافر الزيت و استمراريته لتادية وظيفته فى تزييت الاجزاء المتحركة بالمحرك وهى :
1- منظم ضغط الزيت (صمام الامن بالدائرة ).
2- مبين ضغط الزيت الميكانيكي Oil Pressure Indicator .




منظم ضغط الزيت صمام الامن بالدائرة :

والغرض منه هو الحفاظ على ضغط الزيت بحث يظل ثابتا ومناسبا للوصول إلى الاجزاء المتحركة بالمحرك بغض النظر عن درجة حرارة الزيت او سرعة دوران المضخة التى تدفع الزيت بضغط عال كلما زادت سرعة دوران المحرك .



مبين ضغط الزيت الميكانيكي :

تزود دوائر التزييت بمبين خاص ببيان ضغط الزيت يثبت على لوحة القيادة حتى يتمكن السائق من رؤيته ويلفت نظره اذا ما حدث عطل او خلل فى الدائرة يحول دون وصول الزيت إلى الاجزاء المتحركة بالمحرك ويتصل هذا المبين باحد فروع الانبوبة الرئيسية الخارجة من مضخة الزيت .

كيف يعمل مبين الزيت الميكانيكي ؟

عند توارد الزيت المدفوع او المضغوط من المضخة إلى الماسورة ينضغط الهواء المحصور بداخل الانبوبة نحو نهايتها المغلقة التى تنفرد بتاثير الهواء الحبوس تبعا لزيادة الضغط وعند انفراد هذه النهاية الحرة إلى الخارج تتحرك معها الرافعة المفصلية لتحرك القطاع المسنن حول محور ارتكازه ليدير الترس ومعه المؤشر ليبين مقدار ضغط الزيت على تدريج المبين .

مقياس مستوى الزيت Oil Stick 

هو عبارة عن عمود معدني طويل يستعمل لمعرفة عمق كمية الزيت الموجود داخل وعاء الزيت بالمحرك ويدخل هذا الساق الي المحرك من خلال انبوبة مثبتة على كتلة الاسطوانات حيث تغطس نهاية المقياس داخل الزيت وهي مدرجة بعلامات تظهر مستوى الزيت فى الحوض ، ويجب فحص مستوى الزيت بصورة دورية قبل تشغيل المحرك ويجب ان يكون مستوى الزيت على المقياس بين العلامتين اللتين تشيران إلى اعلى مستوى واقل مستوى للزيت ولا ينصح بتشغيل المحرك اذا كان الزيت اقل او اكثر من المستوى المطلوب .


مبردات الزيت :

يجب ان تكون درجة حرارة الزيت منخفضة عن او اقل من درجة حرارة اجزاء المحرك وحتى تظل دون ذلك تجهز دوائر التزييت لبعض محركات مركبات الخدمة الشاقة بمبردات يحول اليها الزيت الوارد من المضخة لتبريده قبل مروره إلى الدائرة اذا ما تطلب الامر عن طريق صمام تحويل .


تهوية علبة المرفق Crankcase Ventilation :

· للحفاظ على الضغط داخل علبة المرفق وضمان عدم نقص كمية الزيت بها وذلك بالتخلص من الابخرة الضارة .

· الحفاظ على خواص زيت التزييت لضمان تزييت جيد لاجزاء المحرك وذلك بالتخلص من المواد الضارة الناتجة اثناء التشغيل .

· يجب عدم ادارة المحرك على سرعات بطيئة لمدة طويلة الا بعد ان تصل درجة حرارته إلى درجة حرارة التشغيل و التي عندها يتبخر كل من الماء
و الشحنة المتسربة و بالتالي يمكن التخلص منهما عن طريق تهوية علبة المرفق .



وسائل تهوية علبة المرفق :

تحتوى دائرة هواء تهوية علبة المرفق عامة على فتحة لدخول الهواء الي المحرك –فتحة لخروج الهواء من المحرك –وسائل تدوير الهواء بين الفتحتين ويستخدم فى تهوية المحركات الحديثة علبة مرفق محكمة لذا يطلق على نظام تهويتها بنظام التهوية الموجبة للعلبة Positive Crank Case Ventilation وفيه يتم ادخال تيار هواء التهوية من المرشح الرئيسي مباشرة والذى يدفع الابخرة المتجمعة بعلبة المرفق من فتحة الخروج الجانبية بالعلبة الي انبوبة خاصة تتصل بالمغذى او مشعب السحب لاعادتها ثانية إلى غرف الاحتراق مع مخلوط الهواء و الوقود عبر صمام التهوية الموجبة لعلبة المرفق .


والآن إليك بعض الأسئلة التى قد تحتاج معرفة الاجابة عليها عندما تريد تغيير زيت سيارتك :- 

يشمل تغيير الزيت والفلتر علي إفراغ زيت الموتور القديم واستبداله بزيت جديد بالإضافة إلى استبدال الفلتر بآخر جديد في نفس الوقت . يعتبر تغيير زيت السيارة من أهم الأشياء التي يجب أن تعمل للمحافظة على سيارتك، مع ذلك هنالك خلاف كبير على متى يصبح زيت السيارة قديما ومتى يجب تغييره بزيت جديد، وهناك عدة عوامل تؤثر على ذلك منها الكيفية التي تقود بها سيارتك وعمر الماكينة وحالتها والبيئة التي تقود فيها سيارتك بالإضافة إلى التوقف ومتابعة السير مقابل القيادة على الطرق السريعة . تقترح كتيبات التشغيل تغيير الزيت من (4800) كلم إلى (16000) كما يقترح عليك تغيير زيت سيارتك ما بين (3000 إلى5000) كم ، في فصل الصيف ويمكن في الشتاء التغيير كل 6000كم، خاص ودول الخليج بشكل عام. عليك تغيير الزيت مبكرا إذا كنت تقود سيارتك بسرعة عالية :
إذا كنت تعيش في جو شديد الحرارة أو شديد البرودة .
إذا كنت تقود سيارتك على طرق غير معبدة.
إذا كانت ماكينة سيارتك قديمة تستهلك الزيت.
إذا كنت تحمل سيارتك بأحمال زائدة .

* لماذا يجب عليك تغيير الزيت ؟ 
تتغير تركيبة الزيوت بفعل الحرارة ويصبح الزيت أقل لزوجة مما يزيد الاحتكاك ويؤدي ذلك إلي تآكل أجزاء الماكينة بفعل الاحتكاك وتستهلك.يحتوي الزيت على بعض المواد التي تعمل على تجديد الأحماض ، وبطول الوقت تستهلك هذه المواد ويزول أثرها . أخيرا يمتص الزيت الماء والغبار والغازات الناتجة عن الاحتراق . ولكن بطول المدة يتشبع الزيت بهذه المواد ولا يستطيع امتصاصها فتتعلق هذه المواد بالماكينة وقد تسبب الصدأ في الماكينة.

* ماذا يحدث إذا لم يتم تغير زيت المحرك ؟
سوف لن تعيش ماكينة سيارتك العمر الذي يفترض أن تعيشه فالزيت يقوم بعدة وظائف هامة ، والزيت النظيف يؤدي تلك الوظائف بطريقة أفضل من الزيت المتسخ وعموماً تغيير الزيت رخيص ويحمي سيارتك من مخاطر كبيرة.

* هل أستطيع القيام بذلك بنفسي ؟ 
فقط تحتاج إلي زيت يكفي لسيارتك وفلتر جديد وعدد من العدة اليدوية التي تتناسب مع سيارتك.

* هل تتطلب سيارتك بعض الإصلاحات بين فترات تغيير الزيت ؟
نعم فأنك تحتاج إلي معرفة مستوى الزيت كل بضع مئات من الكيلومترات. ولمعرفة مستوى الزيت، أوقف سيارتك علي سطح مستوي ثم أخرج مقياس الزيت ونظفه جيدا ثم أعده إلى مكانه . أخرجه مرة أخرى وتأكد من مستوى الزيت . يجب أن يكون الزيت في مستوى FULL وإذا كان الزيت أقل من هذه العلامة فعليك إضافة زيت حتى يصل إلى العلامة
كن حريصا في هذه الحالة ، فالزيت البارد ينساب ببطء وقد لا يعكس معيار الزيت مباشرة المستوى الحقيقي للزيت الذي أضفته . ولذلك عليك تقدير الكمية آلتي يجب إضافتها بناء على القراءة الأولى علي معيار الزيت ، ومن الأفضل إعادة قراءة مستوى الزيت في اليوم الذي أضفت فيه الزيت أو في اليوم التالي لتتأكد من أنه على علامة FULL كن حريصا، ولا تملأ الماكينة بالزيت أكثر من اللازم لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى زيادة الزيت وإلي اتصال عمود الكرنك بالزيت ونظراً لأن عمود الكرنك يدور بسرعة عدة آلاف من الدورات في الدقيقة فإنه يتسبب في هذه الحالة في رج الزيت ويصبح كالحليب المغلي الذي تعلوه رغوة . ولذلك يعتبر ذلك ضاراً لأن هذه الرغوة تنساب إلى أجزاء الماكينة ويكون تأثيرها كفعل المادة المشحمة بدلاً أن تكون زيت يسهل عملية دوران المحرك ، ونتيجة لذلك تتآكل كل أجزاء الماكينة ، إذا كان مستوى الزيت منخفضاً بإمكانك إضافة أي نوع من الزيت ويستحسن إضافة نفس الزيت . وإذا كان زيت سيارتك ينقص دائماً فمن الأفضل الذهاب إلي الورشة فقد يكون السبب تسرب الزيت أو احتراقه وعند بلوغ الماكينة عمراً معيناً تبدأ تحرق الزيت ، وفي هذه الحالة يجب عليك معايرة الزيت من وقت لأخر وإلا سوف تحترق الماكينة وتذوب أجزاؤها بفعل الحرارة . ​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مايو 2008)

شكر وتقدير على الموضوع الرائع .

جزاك الله الف خير .

نترقب جديدك .

البغدادي


----------



## أبو مخلص (14 مايو 2008)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (15 مايو 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## مابى نيالا (15 مايو 2008)

شكرا لمجهودك يا باشمهندس


----------



## hmo237 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم على الإفادة


----------



## eng_mhem (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى
جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mhem (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى
جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حبيب المعرفة (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .. موضوع مهم وعملي .


----------



## fmharfoush (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ِشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا يا أخي العزيز


----------



## المحمد (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ محمد نذير حبيب.

موضعك جميل ومفيد للغاية لكن تبادر الى ذهني سؤال .

لماذا يجب علينا ان نبدل الزيت عندما نراه اسود اللون ؟

ننتظر جوابك مع مشاركة الزملاء الاعضاء .

تمنياتي التوفيق للجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (5 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات قيمة جدا لك الشكر


----------



## مهندس وعد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك . ارجو ان يكون الموضوع عىلى شكل ملف ليتسنى لنا تحميله وحفظه


----------



## abu majed2006 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## سيد القوافى (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمارالعوضى (7 نوفمبر 2008)

لاعتلبؤلتؤلتر


----------



## عمارالعوضى (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## عمارالعوضى (7 نوفمبر 2008)

حلووووووووووووووووو مرة


----------



## عمارالعوضى (7 نوفمبر 2008)

باااااااااااااااااه


----------



## عمارالعوضى (7 نوفمبر 2008)

لغببرمعغبلهالمه


----------



## اراس الكردي (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع


----------



## اراس الكردي (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع


----------



## م/يوسف (23 يناير 2009)

goooooooooooood


----------



## virtualknight (23 يناير 2009)

معلومات قيمة جزيل الشكر لك


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (23 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا
تشكر عليه


----------



## sahbi6680 (23 يناير 2009)

لماذا يجب علينا ان نبدل الزيت عندما نراه اسود اللون ؟
excecuser moi si ma reponse est en francais :
en general une huile est un melange d'huile de base (minerale ou synthetique et des aditifs qui ont le role de renforcer certaines proprietes .Et generalement on change l'huile lorsque la quantite d'aditif commence a etre epuise et on ne peut verifie ce phenomene qu'a travers les analyse physico chimique (viscosite a 40et a 100°c pt eclair tbn eau dilution.......)


----------



## salafy eng (25 أكتوبر 2009)

:56:جزاك الله خيرا.ولكن ماقيمة الضغط الخارج من مضخة الزييت وشكرا


----------



## wael gamil sayed (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جهد ممتاز اخى الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي الحدادSOC (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*علي الحدادsoc*

Thank you so much:56::56::56:​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (12 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيرا بس انا كنت بسال ماهو الزيت الكهربي


----------



## رفعت سلطان (12 نوفمبر 2009)

معلمات قيمة وتشمل كل جوانب عملية التزييت بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## commander 15 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الاخ محمد نذير حبيب.
> 
> موضعك جميل ومفيد للغاية لكن تبادر الى ذهني سؤال .
> 
> ...


 
و أنا تبادر الى ذهني سؤال 
( هل يجب علينا تغيير الزيت عندما نراه اسود اللون )
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## lamayasser (15 نوفمبر 2009)

كلك زوق وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمزه عمر (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*الزيوت*

الموضوع ممتاز جدا جدا ونرجو المزيد يامهندس


----------



## eng haytham (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شرح جيد نشكرك علية


----------



## سمير شربك (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ليس من الضرورة تبديل الزيت عندما يكون لونه اسود 
ممكن يكون لون الزيت اسود عند 3000 كم ولكن يتحمل التبديل حتى 8000 كم حسب مواصفاته 

والزيت في الالية الثقيلة أنواع زيت للمحرك - زيت لعلبة السرعة - زيت للدفرنس - زيت هيدروليك - زيت فرام


----------



## abbo (3 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ولكن عندي تساؤل
هنالك مادة تضاف للزيت لمنع التآكل وتوفير الوقود متوفرة بالاسواق ماريكم فيها وهل هنالك من له تجربة معها؟


----------



## auto_prof (7 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات مفيدة مشكور عليها


----------



## ossamaeg1 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## ابوEYAD (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع 

تحياتى لك


----------



## matadoor2 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الهم اجعل كنزك محبة عباده


----------



## القوني (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى مختار السيد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع بجد ممتاز بس عاوزين المزيدعن زيت التزييت وزيت الهيدروليك


----------



## الاخت الوفية (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
الموضوع قيم ومفيد وحضرتك ماقصرت فيه
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماهر الخزرجي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

احتاج معلومات المواصفات الكيميائية لزيت المحركات
شكرا لكم


----------



## أبو أحمد. (7 يناير 2010)

بعد كدا نصبح مهندسين ميكانيكا عديل ............... الف الف شكر على الافادة الممتعة


----------



## فتاة القرية (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا جدا علي المعلومات بس كنت احب ان تكون المصطلحات بالانجليزي
لان الدكتور بيدرسلنا مادة تقنية المركبات بالانجليزي بس فعلا شكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## jouini87 (14 فبراير 2010)

*التزييت Lubricating System*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

*الغرض من عملية التزييت :*​
*هو وضع غشاء رقيق من الزيت بين سطحين متلاصقين يتحرك إحداهما بالنسبة للآخر حتى يحول الزيت دون تلامسهما أثناء الحركة وتقل المقاومة الاحتكاكية التي تنشأ بينهما تلافياً للتآكل الذي يحدث حتماً إذا كان هناك تلامس معدني مباشر دون غشاء أو طبقة من الزيت بينهما ويؤدى إلى تلفهما ويفضل الزيت كأداة للتزييت بسبب خاصية تلاصقه مع السطوح وخاصية لزوجته حيث يتكون غشاء الزيت المتواجد بين السطحين من عدة طبقات تلتصق طبقاته الخارجية مع سطح المعدن المجاور لها بخاصية الالتصاق – بينما تتماسك طبقاته الداخلية مع بعضها بخاصية اللزوجة و التي تحول دون انفصال أو قطع أو شرخ هذه الطبقات عن بعضها عند ازلاقها أو تدحرجها فوق بعضها تحت ضغط أثناء حركة الأجزاء المتحركة كما تحول دون هروبه من بين الأسطح كما فى السوائل الأخرى .*​

*اللزوجة: *​
*هي خاصية تعبر عن مقدار تماسك الطبقات الداخلية لسائل ما مع بعضها أو بمعنى آخر مقدار مقاومته للسريان و التدفق و احتكاك طبقاته المتوسطة مع بعضها عندما تميل إلى الانفصال أثناء حركة الأجزاء المتحركة ولا تدل اللزوجة على حسن أداء الزيت لوظائفه ولا على صفاته التزييتية إنما تدل على قوامه فى درجة حرارة معينة و الزيوت العالية اللزوجة هي التي تتحمل حرارة عالية دون أن تتغير درجتها .*​

*وظائف زيت التزييت:*​
*1- **التزييت : **يحول الزيت دون احتكاك الأسطح المعدنية ببعضها فيمنع تآكل سطوحها أو حدوث خدوش عليها .
2- **التبريد : يمتص الزيت الحرارة من الاسطوانات و المكابس وكراسي التحميل (الارتكاز ) وغيرها من أجزاء المحرك وينقلها إلى خزان الزيت بعلبة المرفق وهكذا يحول دون تمددها وتماسكها نتيجة لارتفاع درجة حرارتها .
**3- **الحبك و الإحكام : يملئ الزيت الفراغ بين الاسطوانات ومكابسها وبين حلقات شنابر المكبس ومجاريها وبذلك يحول دون تسرب غازات الاحتراق إلى الخارج .
**4- **التنظيف : يختلط الزيت بالكربون و التربة و المواد الصمغية وغيرها من المواد الغريبة التي تتكون داخل المحرك ويحملها معه إلي خزان الزيت بعلبة المرفق حيث تترسب الجزيئات الكبيرة فى قاعه ويتم التخلص من الجزيئات الصغيرة العالقة به بواسطة مرشح الزيت .
**5- **زيادة القدرة المستفادة : يعمل الزيت على تقليل القدرة المفقودة فى التغلب على الاحتكاك ومن جراء تسرب غازات الاحتراق .
**6- **ردع الصدمات : يعمل كوسادة تردع الأصوات الناتجة عن حدة الصدمات التي تحدث بين الأجزاء المتحركة من جراء التغير الفجائي فى الضغط عند الاحتراق مما يساعد على الأداء الهادئ للمحرك .*​
_*أعلى الصفحة*_

*أنواع الاحتكاك:- *​
*1- **الاحتكاك الجاف**:*
*هو الاحتكاك الناشئ أثناء الحكة بين سطحين جافيين دون أن يفصلهما غشاء من الزيت أو طبقة من الشحم حيث تتداخل نتؤاتهما وتتماسك مع بعضه وبالتالي يكون الاحتكاك عالياً نسبياً كلما كانت السطوح المتلامسة خشنة يقل نوعا ما كلما كانت ناعمة ملساء .*
*2- **الاحتكاك الدهني**:*
*ويحدث هذا النوع من الاحتكاك فى محرك السيارة عند بدء إدارته حيث يكون الزيت قد تسرب معظمه (طبقاته الداخلية) من طبقات المكابس و الاسطوانات وكذلك سطوح كراسي ارتكاز المحاور .
* لذا يوصي مهندسو السيارات بان يترك المحرك دائراً على سرعة بطيئة لعدة دقائق بعد بدء إدارته وأثناء فترة تسخينه دون تحميل المحرك بمقاومات الحركة على الطريق حتى يعطى الفرصة للمرفق ليعمل اتجاه دورانه على سحب طبقة من الزيت أسفله و التي تتزايد بعدما تعمل دورة التزييت بكفاءة لتدفق المرفق إلى وضعه المركزي بالكرسي حيث ينعدم التلامس المعدني. *
*3- **الاحتكاك اللزج**: *
*وهو الذي ينشا بين سطحي جسمين يفصلها تماماً غشاء وفير من الزيت يحمل الجسم المتحرك وبالتالي ينعدم التلامس المعدني ويصبح الاحتكاك فى هذه الحالة ناشئاً بين طبقات الزيت التي تتحرك بالنسبة لبعضها فقط الذي يسمى بالاحتكاك المائع. *​

*الخصائص الواجب توافرها فى زيوت التزييت :*​
*1- **ذو لزوجة مناسبة ثابتة :-** أي ذو قوام ثابت يلائم جميع ظروف التشغيل المختلفة (درجات الحرارة العالية و المنخفضة – الطقس الرطب و الجاف –التشغيل لمسافات طويلة وقصيرة وعلى سرعات عالية وبطيئة). 
**2- **ذو مقاومة كبيرة للاحتراق:- إذ يجب أن يكون قادراً على تحمل الحرارة المرتفعة التي يتعرض لها كدرجة حرارة جدران الاسطوانات و المكابس و الشنابر أثناء تشغيل المحرك دون أن يحترق حتى لا تتكون نسبة كبيرة من الكربون تتراكم فى غرف الاحتراق وتترسب على أقطاب شمعة الاشتعال. 
**3- **ذو مقاومة للتأكسد :-**حتى لا يؤدى هذا التأكسد إلى تكون طبقة غروية تشبة القطران تسد مجارى ومواسير الزيت وتكون طبقة صمغية تشبة الورنيش تعوق حلقات المكبس و الصمامات وتكون مواد فعالة كيماوية تعمل على تآكل الأجزاء المتحركة .
**4- **ذو مقاومة للرغوة :- إذ يجب ألا يمثل إلى حدوث رغوة تشبة رغوة بياض البيض عند ضربه بالمضرب من جراء اهتزازه بعلبة المرفق وتلاطم عمود المرفق معه وخلطه بالماء الناتج عن درجات الحرارة المنخفضة كإحدى نواتج الاحتراق أو من تكثف الماء المصاحب لهواء تهوية علبة المرفق وتعمل هذه الرغاوى على زيادة حجم الزيت وبالتالي انسكابه من فتحة تهوية علبة المرفق فتقل كفاءة عملية التزييت. ويمنع تكون المواد الغروية بتغيير الزيت كل فترة زمنية قصيرة أو بالسير بالسيارة مسافات طويلة من حين لآخر للتخلص من الماء الوارد إلى علبة المرفق وتبخره بالإضافة إلى الطرق الحديثة لتهوية علبة المرفق.
**§ وتعتبر الزيوت المعدنية وهى التي تستخلص من النفط الخام انسب أنواع الزيوت و أكثرها شيوعاً للإستعمال فى تزييت المحركات إذ أنها تتغير بدرجة بسيطة جداً عند تعرضها للهواء ولا تتفحم إلا نادراً أنها تهيئ سرعة الإدارة للمحركات .
§ وأصبحت الزيوت الآن تعرف بالدرجات التي حددتها جمعية مهندسي السيارات Society Of Automotive Engineers وهى أرقام (10 ، 20 ، 30 ، 40 ،60 ، 90 ،110) يسبق كل من هذه الأرقام الرمز S A E بالإضافة إلى اسم الزيت الذي يحدد نوع الخدمة ويدل الرقم الأصغر على أن الزيوت ذو معامل لزوجة صغير و الرقم الأكبر على أن الزيت ذو معامل لزوجة كبير. *​

* كما أن هناك بعض الشركات المنتجة للزيوت تبعاً للإضافات المضافة للزيت كما يلي :-* ​
*- زيت عادى Reguler *
*وهو زيت ناتج من تقطير النفط الخام دون إضافات كفاءته ضعيفة وتتأثر لزوجته بارتفاع درجة حرارته ويتأكسد فى درجات الحرارة العالية أثناء التشغيل ويستخدم هذا الزيت على المحركات ذات نسب الإنضغاط المنخفضة أو المحركات القديمة المستخدمة لفترة طويلة تسبق العمرة .*
*- زيت مخصوص Super *
* وهو زيت أضيفت إليه إضافات كيماوية تمنع التأكسد وتذيب الرواسب نواتج الاحتراق وتحول دون تكون مواد صمغية أو شمعية ويستخدم على المحركات الخفيفة (بنزين ) عند بداية استعمالها .*
*- زيت التشغيل الشاق (Heavy Duty (H.D*
*يعد هذا الزيت بإضافات خاصة للاستخدام الخاص على محركات الديزل ذات القدرات العالية .*​


*إضافات الزيوت :*​
*1- إضافات مانعة التأكسد. 
2- إضافات  مانعة للرغاوى .
3- إضافات مانعة للشمعيات و الصمغيات .
4- إضافات  مانعة للتآكل .
5- إضافات تحسين معامل اللزوجة.
6- إضافات التنظيف.
7- إضافات مانعة للصدأ.*​

*الأجزاء المتحركة التي تتطلب التزييت :-*​
* - كراسي محاور المرفق .
- بنز المكبس .
- جدران الاسطوانات.
- كراسي عمود الكامات.
- عمود روافع الصمامات. 
- ادلة الصمامات.
- تروس التوقيت.*​

*طريقة التزييت:*​
*تعتبر طريقة التزييت الجبري اكثر الطرق شيوعاً وسوف نتحدث عنها بالتفصيل وفيها تستخدم مضخة تأخذ حركتها عن طريق ترس خاص مشكل على عمود الكامات وتقوم هذه المضخة بسحبالزيت من وعاء الزيت (غطاء علبة المرفق) عبر مصفاة سلكية ثم تدفعه بضغط معين يحدده منظم الضغط ليمر إلى مرشح الزيت ومنه إلي أنبوبة رئيسية تتفرع إلي عدة فروع تصل إلي ممرات الزيت لتزييت الاجزاء المتحركة بالمحرك وهذه الفروع هي :-
- فرع إلي مبين ضغط الزيت فى الدائرة أثناء تشغيل المحرك.
**- فرع إلي كراسي ارتكاز عمود المرفق. 
- فرع إلي كراسي عمود الكامات. 
- فرع إلي عمود روافع الصمامات اعلي غطاء الاسطوانات ومن ثم سيقان دفع الصمامات. 
- ممر خاص بالكرسي الأمامي لعمود المرفق أو كرسي عمود الكامات لتزييت تروس التوقيت.
ويتساقط الزيت بعد مروره فى هذه الفروع إلى علبة المرفق (خزان الزيت ) مرة أخرى. *​


*مكونات مجموعة التزييت:*​
*1- وعاء الزيت : Oil pan*
* وهو الوعاء الذي يتجمع فيه زيت تزييت المحرك والغرض منه ان يعمل كخزان لكمية معينة من الزيت تبعا لمتطلبات المحرك والحفاظ على مستوى الزيت بحيث يكون ثابتا ومناسبا بالنسبة للمضخة اثناء هبوط او صعود المرتفعات لذا تكون قاعدته ذات مستويين مختلفين كما يحتوى على سدادة تفريغ فى ادنى نقطة فيه حتى يمكن تفريغ زيت المحرك بعد رفع او فك هذه السدادة .*






*



*​
*2- مصفاة الزيت: Oil Strainer *​
* هي عبارة عن شبكة سلكية معدنية دقيقة الثغرات توضع فى غلاف تربط اسفل مضخة الزيت بحيث تكون على بعد مناسب من قاع وعاء الزيت تفاديا لالتقاط الرواسب المعدنية الناتجة اثناء تشغيل المحرك و التي تتراكم داخل الوعاء وبالتالي تعمل المصفاة على تنقية الزيت من المواد الغريبة الكبيرة نسبيا من الوصول إلى ارجاء المحرك مع تيار الزيت .* *



*​
*3- مضخة الزيت Oil Pump*
* تستخدم عدة انواع من مضخات الزيت ضمن مجموعة التزييت لاجزاء المحرك مثل المضخة ذات الريش – المضخة الدوارة – المضخة ذات الساق الغاطس – المضخة ذات التروس وهى تستمد حركتها عادة على اختلاف انواعها من عمود كامات المحرك واحيانا من عمود المرفق و الغرض من المضخة هو سحب الزيت من الوعاء ثم دفعه فى موزع دائرة التزييت تحت ضغط معين يناسب الضغط اللازم لوصول الزيت لاجزاء المحركات المختلفة ويتم تزويد المضخة بمنظم للضغط (صمام امن) يركب معها عند فتحة خروج الزيت .*
*



*
*4- مرشح الزيت Oil Filter*
*



*​
*يركب فى دوائر تزييت المحرك نوعان رئيسيان لمرشحات (منقيات ) الزيت والغرض منها هو حجز الشوائب الدقيقة العالقة بالزيت وتحول دون مرورها فى دائرة التزييت ليصل نظيفاً إلي اجزاء المحرك المتحركة فيقل تاكلها ويطول عمر تشغيلها.*​


*انواعه: *​
*النوع الاول:- *
*هو المرشح ذو الغلاف الدائم او العلبة التي توضع فيها مادة الترشيح حيث تستبدل وحدها دون العلبة او الغلاف كل 8000 :10000 كم حتى يبقى المرشح ذو اداء جيد لوظيفته .*
*النوع الثاني :-*
*هو المرشح القابل للتبديل للغلاف ومادة الترشيح كوحدة واحدة حيث يبدل بالكامل وليس لمادة الترشيح فقط وتصنع غالبا مادة الترشيح من نسيج اللباد المسامي (نفايات القطن ) تنحصر بين لوحين معدنيين رقيقين مثقوبين او من طبقات ورقية معالجة بالراتيجات او الواح معدنية رقيقة تفصل فيما بينهما قطبان او حواجز لتحيير الزيت وحبيبات الشوائب العالقة به فتنفصل عنه وترسب فى قاع الغلاف .*​

*دوائر ترشيح زيت التزييت :*​
*1- دائرة الترشيح الجزئي للزيت: 
وفيها يوجد ممران منفصلان للزيت يتصل احدهما بالمرشح بينما يتصل الاخر بكراسي محاور المحرك المختلفة حيث يمر جزء من الزيت الوراد من المضخة إلى ممر جانبي إلي المرشح ليمر خلال مادة ترشيح دقيقة ثم يعود إلى خزان الزيت بعلبة المرفق بعد ترشيحه وتنقيته حتى يظل نظيفا قبل ان يتجة او يدفع إلى كراسي محاور المحرك .*
*2- دائرة الترشيح الكلى للزيت:
 وفيها يمر الزيت فى ممر واحد حيث يمر الزيت الوارد من المضخة كله عبر المرشح الكلى للزيت لينساب خلال مادة الترشيح ليخرج بعد تنقيته إلى كراسي المحاور ويحتوى المرشح الكلى على صمام تحويل مسار الزيت حتى يسمح بمروره عبر المرشح فى حالة انسداد مادة الترشيح تماما حيث يفتح الصمام عند زيادة ضغط الزيت الوارد ليمر الزيت بالمرشح ويكمل دورته دون ترشيح وهكذا يحول الصمام دون انقطاع الزيت عن كراسي المحاور عند انسداد مادة الترشيح ومن الاهمية تبديل الزيت مع المرشح بصورة دورية منتظمة تفاديا لما يحدث نتيجة سوء الترشيح .*​

*اجهزة الامان فى دوائر التزييت : *​
*تزود دوائر التزييت الجبرية(بالضغط) باجهزة ووسائل امان يمكن بها حماية دورة التزييت من الانقطاع وضمان توافر الزيت و استمراريته لتادية وظيفته فى تزييت الاجزاء المتحركة بالمحرك وهى :
1- منظم ضغط الزيت (صمام الامن بالدائرة ).
2- مبين ضغط الزيت الميكانيكي Oil Pressure Indicator .*
*



*​*



*​

*منظم ضغط الزيت صمام الامن بالدائرة :*​
*والغرض منه هو الحفاظ على ضغط الزيت بحث يظل ثابتا ومناسبا للوصول إلى الاجزاء المتحركة بالمحرك بغض النظر عن درجة حرارة الزيت او سرعة دوران المضخة التى تدفع الزيت بضغط عال كلما زادت سرعة دوران المحرك .*​


*مبين ضغط الزيت الميكانيكي :*​
*تزود دوائر التزييت بمبين خاص ببيان ضغط الزيت يثبت على لوحة القيادة حتى يتمكن السائق من رؤيته ويلفت نظره اذا ما حدث عطل او خلل فى الدائرة يحول دون وصول الزيت إلى الاجزاء المتحركة بالمحرك ويتصل هذا المبين باحد فروع الانبوبة الرئيسية الخارجة من مضخة الزيت .*​

*كيف يعمل مبين الزيت الميكانيكي ؟*​
*عند توارد الزيت المدفوع او المضغوط من المضخة إلى الماسورة ينضغط الهواء المحصور بداخل الانبوبة نحو نهايتها المغلقة التى تنفرد بتاثير الهواء الحبوس تبعا لزيادة الضغط وعند انفراد هذه النهاية الحرة إلى الخارج تتحرك معها الرافعة المفصلية لتحرك القطاع المسنن حول محور ارتكازه ليدير الترس ومعه المؤشر ليبين مقدار ضغط الزيت على تدريج المبين .*​

* مقياس مستوى الزيت Oil Stick *​
*هو عبارة عن عمود معدني طويل يستعمل لمعرفة عمق كمية الزيت الموجود داخل وعاء الزيت بالمحرك ويدخل هذا الساق الي المحرك من خلال انبوبة مثبتة على كتلة الاسطوانات حيث تغطس نهاية المقياس داخل الزيت وهي مدرجة بعلامات تظهر مستوى الزيت فى الحوض ، ويجب فحص مستوى الزيت بصورة دورية قبل تشغيل المحرك ويجب ان يكون مستوى الزيت على المقياس بين العلامتين اللتين تشيران إلى اعلى مستوى واقل مستوى للزيت ولا ينصح بتشغيل المحرك اذا كان الزيت اقل او اكثر من المستوى المطلوب .
*
*



*​

*مبردات الزيت :*​
*يجب ان تكون درجة حرارة الزيت منخفضة عن او اقل من درجة حرارة اجزاء المحرك وحتى تظل دون ذلك تجهز دوائر التزييت لبعض محركات مركبات الخدمة الشاقة بمبردات يحول اليها الزيت الوارد من المضخة لتبريده قبل مروره إلى الدائرة اذا ما تطلب الامر عن طريق صمام تحويل .*​


*تهوية علبة المرفق Crankcase Ventilation :*​
*· للحفاظ على الضغط داخل علبة المرفق وضمان عدم نقص كمية الزيت بها وذلك بالتخلص من الابخرة الضارة .*
*· الحفاظ على خواص زيت التزييت لضمان تزييت جيد لاجزاء المحرك وذلك بالتخلص من المواد الضارة الناتجة اثناء التشغيل .*
*· يجب عدم ادارة المحرك على سرعات بطيئة لمدة طويلة الا بعد ان تصل درجة حرارته إلى درجة حرارة التشغيل و التي عندها يتبخر كل من الماء
و الشحنة المتسربة و بالتالي يمكن التخلص منهما عن طريق تهوية علبة المرفق .*
*



*​

*وسائل تهوية علبة المرفق :*​
*تحتوى دائرة هواء تهوية علبة المرفق عامة على فتحة لدخول الهواء الي المحرك –فتحة لخروج الهواء من المحرك –وسائل تدوير الهواء بين الفتحتين ويستخدم فى تهوية المحركات الحديثة علبة مرفق محكمة لذا يطلق على نظام تهويتها بنظام التهوية الموجبة للعلبة Positive Crank Case Ventilation وفيه يتم ادخال تيار هواء التهوية من المرشح الرئيسي مباشرة والذى يدفع الابخرة المتجمعة بعلبة المرفق من فتحة الخروج الجانبية بالعلبة الي انبوبة خاصة تتصل بالمغذى او مشعب السحب لاعادتها ثانية إلى غرف الاحتراق مع مخلوط الهواء و الوقود عبر صمام التهوية الموجبة لعلبة المرفق .*​


*والآن إليك بعض الأسئلة التى قد تحتاج معرفة الاجابة عليها عندما تريد تغيير زيت سيارتك :- *​
*يشمل تغيير الزيت والفلتر علي إفراغ زيت الموتور القديم واستبداله بزيت جديد بالإضافة إلى استبدال الفلتر بآخر جديد في نفس الوقت . يعتبر تغيير زيت السيارة من أهم الأشياء التي يجب أن تعمل للمحافظة على سيارتك، مع ذلك هنالك خلاف كبير على متى يصبح زيت السيارة قديما ومتى يجب تغييره بزيت جديد، وهناك عدة عوامل تؤثر على ذلك منها الكيفية التي تقود بها سيارتك وعمر الماكينة وحالتها والبيئة التي تقود فيها سيارتك بالإضافة إلى التوقف ومتابعة السير مقابل القيادة على الطرق السريعة . تقترح كتيبات التشغيل تغيير الزيت من (4800) كلم إلى (16000) كما يقترح عليك تغيير زيت سيارتك ما بين (3000 إلى5000) كم ، في فصل الصيف ويمكن في الشتاء التغيير كل 6000كم، خاص ودول الخليج بشكل عام. عليك تغيير الزيت مبكرا إذا كنت تقود سيارتك بسرعة عالية :
إذا كنت تعيش في جو شديد الحرارة أو شديد البرودة .
إذا كنت تقود سيارتك على طرق غير معبدة.
إذا كانت ماكينة سيارتك قديمة تستهلك الزيت.
إذا كنت تحمل سيارتك بأحمال زائدة .*
** لماذا يجب عليك تغيير الزيت ؟ 
**تتغير تركيبة الزيوت بفعل الحرارة ويصبح الزيت أقل لزوجة مما يزيد الاحتكاك ويؤدي ذلك إلي تآكل أجزاء الماكينة بفعل الاحتكاك وتستهلك.يحتوي الزيت على بعض المواد التي تعمل على تجديد الأحماض ، وبطول الوقت تستهلك هذه المواد ويزول أثرها .**أخيرا يمتص الزيت الماء والغبار والغازات الناتجة عن الاحتراق . ولكن بطول المدة يتشبع الزيت بهذه المواد ولا يستطيع امتصاصها فتتعلق هذه المواد بالماكينة وقد تسبب الصدأ في الماكينة.*
** ماذا يحدث إذا لم يتم تغير زيت المحرك ؟
**سوف لن تعيش ماكينة سيارتك العمر الذي يفترض أن تعيشه فالزيت يقوم بعدة وظائف هامة ، والزيت النظيف يؤدي تلك الوظائف بطريقة أفضل من الزيت المتسخ وعموماً تغيير الزيت رخيص ويحمي سيارتك من مخاطر كبيرة.*
** **هل أستطيع القيام بذلك بنفسي ؟ 
**فقط تحتاج إلي زيت يكفي لسيارتك وفلتر جديد وعدد من العدة اليدوية التي تتناسب مع سيارتك.*
** هل تتطلب سيارتك بعض الإصلاحات بين فترات تغيير الزيت ؟
**نعم فأنك تحتاج إلي معرفة مستوى الزيت كل بضع مئات من الكيلومترات.** ولمعرفة مستوى الزيت، أوقف سيارتك علي سطح مستوي ثم أخرج مقياس الزيت ونظفه جيدا ثم أعده إلى مكانه . أخرجه مرة أخرى وتأكد من مستوى الزيت . يجب أن يكون الزيت في مستوى FULL وإذا كان الزيت أقل من هذه العلامة فعليك إضافة زيت حتى يصل إلى العلامة
كن حريصا في هذه الحالة ، فالزيت البارد ينساب ببطء وقد لا يعكس معيار الزيت مباشرة المستوى الحقيقي للزيت الذي أضفته . ولذلك عليك تقدير الكمية آلتي يجب إضافتها بناء على القراءة الأولى علي معيار الزيت ، ومن الأفضل إعادة قراءة مستوى الزيت في اليوم الذي أضفت فيه الزيت أو في اليوم التالي لتتأكد من أنه على علامة FULL كن حريصا، ولا تملأ الماكينة بالزيت أكثر من اللازم لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى زيادة الزيت وإلي اتصال عمود الكرنك بالزيت ونظراً لأن عمود الكرنك يدور بسرعة عدة آلاف من الدورات في الدقيقة فإنه يتسبب في هذه الحالة في رج الزيت ويصبح كالحليب المغلي الذي تعلوه رغوة . ولذلك يعتبر ذلك ضاراً لأن هذه الرغوة تنساب إلى أجزاء الماكينة ويكون تأثيرها كفعل المادة المشحمة بدلاً أن تكون زيت يسهل عملية دوران المحرك ، ونتيجة لذلك تتآكل كل أجزاء الماكينة ، إذا كان مستوى الزيت منخفضاً بإمكانك إضافة أي نوع من الزيت ويستحسن إضافة نفس الزيت . وإذا كان زيت سيارتك ينقص دائماً فمن الأفضل الذهاب إلي الورشة فقد يكون السبب تسرب الزيت أو احتراقه وعند بلوغ الماكينة عمراً معيناً تبدأ تحرق الزيت ، وفي هذه الحالة يجب عليك معايرة الزيت من وقت لأخر وإلا سوف تحترق الماكينة وتذوب أجزاؤها بفعل الحرارة .*​ 


​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ، موضوع هام ، وتم تقديمه باحترافية ، وتفاصيل جيدة ، مثل جميع ما تقدميه ، فجزاك الله كل الخير .


----------



## المحمد (15 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع هام جداً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
موضوع هام جداً يحتاجه كل قائد سيارة وكل متخصص بالرك الله فيك نرجو المزيد .


----------



## jouini87 (15 فبراير 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> بارك الله فيك ، موضوع هام ، وتم تقديمه باحترافية ، وتفاصيل جيدة ، مثل جميع ما تقدميه ، فجزاك الله كل الخير .


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
ومبارك عليك المعرف الجديد، (في الأول قلت في نفسي من هذا المشرف الجديد:10::10:؟ ومن بعد عرفت:12


----------



## سمير شربك (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك على الموضوع الهام والمفيد


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (19 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (19 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً
وباركالله فيك


----------



## jouini87 (23 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

تمام يا باشا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (27 فبراير 2010)

كلامك صحيح لكن قوة الزيت تعتمد على الشهاده الحاصل عليها من قبل المعاهد المتخصصه والقوه تعني فعاليه مقاومه الزيت تجاه نواتج غرفه الاحتراق .مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (28 فبراير 2010)

بارك لله فيك ونفع الله بك


----------



## commander 15 (28 فبراير 2010)

موضوع قيم ويستحق الإشادة
إضافة صغيرة جدا وهو ما يعتقده البعض ان إنخفاض مستوى الزيت عن full ان فيه خطورة على المحرك ويجب سرعة الإضافة
والصحيح ان مستوى الزيت مسموح به بين full ---------low وليس فيه أي خطورة على المحرك 
ولكن تبد ا الخطورة اذا انخفض المستوى عن low و الأفضل ان نحرص ان لا يصل الى ال LOW
والله اعلم​


----------



## jouini87 (28 فبراير 2010)

commander 15 قال:


> موضوع قيم ويستحق الإشادة
> إضافة صغيرة جدا وهو ما يعتقده البعض ان إنخفاض مستوى الزيت عن full ان فيه خطورة على المحرك ويجب سرعة الإضافة
> والصحيح ان مستوى الزيت مسموح به بين full ---------low وليس فيه أي خطورة على المحرك
> ولكن تبد ا الخطورة اذا انخفض المستوى عن low و الأفضل ان نحرص ان لا يصل الى ال low
> والله اعلم​


بارك الله فيك اخي ،معلوماتك صحيحة


----------



## مروة البقري (6 مارس 2010)

اريد معرفة كيفية حساب نسبة الزيت المعدني في زيوت التزييت


----------



## وينك يالزعيم (8 مارس 2010)

*تمام يا باشا*​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرآ00000000000


----------



## عقيل الشيخ عيسى (2 مايو 2010)

كفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت و وفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت يا استاذ


----------



## jouini87 (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (17 مايو 2010)

jouini87 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> *الغرض من عملية التزييت :*​
> *هو وضع غشاء رقيق من الزيت بين سطحين متلاصقين يتحرك إحداهما بالنسبة للآخر حتى يحول الزيت دون تلامسهما أثناء الحركة وتقل المقاومة الاحتكاكية التي تنشأ بينهما تلافياً للتآكل الذي يحدث حتماً إذا كان هناك تلامس معدني مباشر دون غشاء أو طبقة من الزيت بينهما ويؤدى إلى تلفهما ويفضل الزيت كأداة للتزييت بسبب خاصية تلاصقه مع السطوح وخاصية لزوجته حيث يتكون غشاء الزيت المتواجد بين السطحين من عدة طبقات تلتصق طبقاته الخارجية مع سطح المعدن المجاور لها بخاصية الالتصاق – بينما تتماسك طبقاته الداخلية مع بعضها بخاصية اللزوجة و التي تحول دون انفصال أو قطع أو شرخ هذه الطبقات عن بعضها عند ازلاقها أو تدحرجها فوق بعضها تحت ضغط أثناء حركة الأجزاء المتحركة كما تحول دون هروبه من بين الأسطح كما فى السوائل الأخرى .*​
> ...



§ وأصبحت الزيوت الآن تعرف بالدرجات التي حددتها جمعية مهندسي السيارات Society Of Automotive Engineers وهى أرقام (10 ، 20 ، 30 ، 40 ،60 ، 90 ،110) يسبق كل من هذه الأرقام الرمز S A E بالإضافة إلى اسم الزيت الذي يحدد نوع الخدمة ويدل الرقم الأصغر على أن الزيوت ذو معامل لزوجة صغير و الرقم الأكبر على أن الزيت ذو معامل لزوجة كبير. 
ان الارقام الذكوره من جمعيه المهندسين المصنعين للسيارات نوعان محرك وزيت التروس زيت التروس يبدأمن 75,80,85,90,110 وليس لكافه الزيوت اما المحرك يبدأمن 5 ,10,15,20,الى 60 وهذا من النوع الاحادي فقط.
تقترح كتيبات التشغيل تغيير الزيت من (4800) كلم إلى (16000) كما يقترح عليك تغيير زيت سيارتك ما بين (3000 إلى5000) كم ، في فصل الصيف ويمكن في الشتاء التغيير كل 6000كم، خاص ودول الخليج بشكل عام. عليك تغيير الزيت مبكرا إذا كنت تقود سيارتك بسرعة عالية :

*إذا كنت تعيش في جو شديد الحرارة أو شديد البرودة .*
*إذا كنت تقود سيارتك على طرق غير معبدة.*
*إذا كانت ماكينة سيارتك قديمة تستهلك الزيت.*
*إذا كنت تحمل سيارتك بأحمال زائدة .*
اما تغيير الزيت فيعتمد على الشهاده الدوليه الحاصل عليها ونوع السياره حديثه ام قديمه والزيت المناسب لها .
ومشكور اخي على الموضوع ​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (17 مايو 2010)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك عرض رائع ومميز


----------



## jouini87 (27 يونيو 2010)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## ميادة (27 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله معلومات رائعه جدا زادك الله من فضله وعلمه ياباشمهندسه


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورة ..ولكن الموضوع سبق طرحه في>>>>



الزيوت بشكل مفصل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6) 


مع وجود صور توضيحية في الموضوع .. لذا تم دمجه في الموضوع السابق.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أغسطس 2010)

للرفع.............


----------



## abomahr (28 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
*


----------



## abomahr (28 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## المهندس الدوسي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكر على المعلومات ولكن عندي سوال عندي سيارة كتيب الصيانة يقول ان حجم الزيت بدون فلتر 10 لتر وعندما اعايره بواسطة العيار يطلع زيادة ولا يطلع مزبوط الاعند 8لتر السيارة دينا ايسزوا فما هوا السبب في رايك علما اني متاكد من رقم المحرك والسيارة في وضع مستوي


----------



## سامح ايوب (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على المجهود الذى وضعتموة لكى نرقا بلمعرفة الحسنة منكم لكم جزيل الشكر جميعا اخوكم سامح


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF12 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## saad309 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## محمودالسويسى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور للافادة


----------



## bassamnh (2 يناير 2011)

*شكرا موضوع مهم وعملي*


----------



## moskva (3 يناير 2011)

مشكور موضوع قيم جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bader_m (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وثبت خطاك


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (15 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بكم جميعا وبارك جهودكم في ايصال المعلومات


----------



## m3_dolphen (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسيين (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علا المعلومات القيمة ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ahwazy (30 مارس 2011)

شکرا جزیلا


----------



## حسين على عيد (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## وليد العتر (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## mustafatel (11 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## safwat azez (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noo7 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## starsolitaire (24 نوفمبر 2011)

salam brother,
let's have a link to download the book(s) pleaaaaase


----------



## mudther salih (16 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على هذه المعلومات القيمة يا باشمهندس وربنا يعظم اجرك


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (13 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## black88star (22 يونيو 2012)

مشكور يديك الف عافية


----------



## م احمد الموسوي (28 أبريل 2013)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## deyaaj (30 أبريل 2013)

موضوع مفيد جدا مشكورر


----------



## المستشار 2000 (19 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام محي الدين (2 ديسمبر 2013)

مواضوع جميل جدا بس اهم حاجه ميعاد تغير الزيت التاكد من لزوجة الزيت ولكن فى بعض الزيوت يتم تغيرها 10000 كيلو الى20000 كيلو على حسب نوع السيارة ويجب التاكد من كتلوج الرائسى مش من كتلوج الضمان وبذات من السيارات المجمعى فى الوطن العربى الكتلوج الصلى هيكون مكتوب الميعاد بضبط وده عن تجربه مكتوب فى كتلوج الضمان انى استخدم زيت 20w50 SAP زى موبيل وان ويتم تغير الزيت 2000 كليو والكتلوج الرائسى كاتب على 10000


----------



## فقيه العرب (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ازيوت العاديه محدش يغير اقل من 5000 كلم وزيت السنثتك -- لا تغير اقل من 10000


----------



## sharaf911 (19 فبراير 2014)

مجهود رائع


----------

